# Anyone using induction?



## mano (Apr 14, 2011)

We recently bought an Electrolux induction range and are awed by it.

My wife hated our electric and our neighborhood isn't near a gas line so we decided on liquid propane. My grail was always a "pro" gas range. I'd worked with actual restaurant stoves and have friends with Wolf and DCS. I brought in a propane supplier and plumber to arrange for an LP tank and hook-up.

While researching ranges (Capital Culinaire was the front-runner) I came across induction. Further research and a brief demo of a single portable induction "burner" at Williams Sonoma convinced us it was the way to go.

I can't believe I'm saying this but induction kicks the butt of gas. Quicker, much cleaner with no burnt food or crevices, and just as powerful. 

The only downside was having to replace 13 of the 18 pieces of cookware (not including lids) we'd collected over the last 30 years. 

Even the stove portion holds the heat better than any we've ever owned.

Anyone else have experience with induction?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had a Kenmore Elite induction range for a little over a year and love it. 

Luckily, most of my cookware was induction capable. I did have to replace an All-Clad LTD saucepan, but my sister was overjoyed to get it.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 14, 2011)

The single 1500W induction burner we bought for our temporary kitchen has been a huge disappointment. But I understand the full induction cooktops are a lot more powerful and a lot better. With that being said, I would not trade my Bluestar range for anything!


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 14, 2011)

How does induction perform for really low simmer? I use a LC french oven when I make tomato sauce/gravy and when I had gas I had to lower the flame to its lowest setting to keep it at a simmer otherwise it would boil. I'm using an electric flattop range now and it's okay. Easier to clean than a gas range, just doesn't cook like gas. We did a mini-remodel of our kitchen two years ago and passed on induction because of the cost. That might have been a mistake, what do you guys think?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 14, 2011)

The primary negative issue I have with the single induction unit we are using is it has an 'outline' for a ~12 inch diameter pan, yet the induction seems to take place almost fully in an inner 6 inch diameter circle. So it gets gootenhawt in the center, and not so much towards the outside. I made a Tuscan chicken dish last night where you start by browning the thighs; the only portion of the LC french oven that browned was the very center; the portions of thighs towards the outside did not brown much. I wound up having to brown 2 at a time in the middle of the pot. And a little later, when it was time to braise the chicken, the bubbles were only breaking in the very center of the pot. At least as far as one of these Max Burton single burners is concerned, they do not seem that suitable for cookware larger then ~8 inch diameter.

Getting fairly even heat distribution has not been much of an issue on our gas range, although keeping a low simmer is tough sometimes depending on the pot/ pan selection. But that is mainly becuase I've been too lazy to recalibrate the flame on the simmer burner.


----------



## Ratton (Apr 15, 2011)

mano said:


> We recently bought an Electrolux induction range and are awed by it.
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this but induction kicks the butt of gas. Quicker, much cleaner with no burnt food or crevices, and just as powerful.
> ...



Hi Mano,

About 3 months ago I bought a Sears Induction Range and it is made for Sears by Electrolux, and I absolutely love it!!! I have a commercial gas stove up north, a Garland, and you are right Induction rules!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup2:

I have used a table top unit, 1800 watts at 110 volts, for the last couple of years and was impressed; but with 220 volts and 3600 watts on turbo this range really screams!!! On low it is very, very low and just keeps things warm; even lower than a simmer!!

As I said in another thread, TJ Maxx is a great place to find induction ready cookware.

I eat popcorn every day and make it on a stove top type of Whirly Pop pot, so when I got my induction range my aluminum pot did not work. It took me quite a while to find a new one that works with induction at a good price! I finally purchased one from Amazon, the make is "Lindy's". It is a stainless steel one and works perfectly. It is advertised on sever web sites and the only one that touted it as induction ready wanted over $20.00 more for it!!!!!oke1:

In my mind induction it the way to go!!!!


----------



## mano (Apr 15, 2011)

99Limited said:


> How does induction perform for really low simmer?


 
This is where induction really shines especially compared to electric. It's even better than the pro gas we've used. For example, making proper stocks getting a clean almost clear liquid requires the lowest simmer with a lazy boil bubble every 10-20 seconds. With induction my stocks are better than ever. 

I should add my wife was dead set against induction and wanted pro gas only (she's worked front-of-house at restaurants but knows the equipment). She loves it!

Re: size of burner relative to bottom of pan, I've found the heat spreads across the bottom even with our large 14" cookware which we use most often. No problem with hot spots even with large and oval dutch ovens used on the range top.

The initial cost is high but IMO well worth it.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Apr 15, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> Getting fairly even heat distribution has not been much of an issue on our gas range, although keeping a low simmer is tough sometimes depending on the pot/ pan selection. But that is mainly becuase I've been too lazy to recalibrate the flame on the simmer burner.



I have my Bluestar simmer burner calibrated to the lowest setting and it's still to high, on the other hand the 15-18k burners with calibration when set on low give me the best results for simmer, the flame is barely exiting the burner head w/o causing re-ignitions. One way to solve the simmer issue is to rotate the grate above so it raises to height, I wouldn't attempt this with a heavy pot or when using multiple items on the cooktop. I need to contact them about the simmer issue and an oven issue I am having.

Also, do you know any where to source new glow ignitors for the oven/broiler. I had 1 replaced last year but had to buy from Bluestar couldn't find a replacement on the net.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 15, 2011)

Audi's or knives said:


> I have my Bluestar simmer burner calibrated to the lowest setting and it's still to high, on the other hand the 15-18k burners with calibration when set on low give me the best results for simmer, the flame is barely exiting the burner head w/o causing re-ignitions. One way to solve the simmer issue is to rotate the grate above so it raises to height, I wouldn't attempt this with a heavy pot or when using multiple items on the cooktop. I need to contact them about the simmer issue and an oven issue I am having.
> 
> Also, do you know any where to source new glow ignitors for the oven/broiler. I had 1 replaced last year but had to buy from Bluestar couldn't find a replacement on the net.


I think one reason simmer may work better on one of the bigger burners is because the flames are spread out over a wider area, and not concentrated in a very small circle. A cast iron 'simmer plate' (available at many kitchen stores) can help, although I do not use one myself.


I'm not sure where to source an ignitor, as I have not had to perform any repairs. My understanding is the parts are similar/ the same as some Garland units, so parts should be readily available. But I cannot confirm that. Did you try calling Eurostoves? They are the vendor I bought my range from.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Apr 15, 2011)

That is one reason on the simmer (width of flame contact), if I could redo the purchase I would omit the simmer for a 15k and stick another Nova burner on there. I mainly use that burner with asparagus steamers and stuff I'm not worried about burning.

Just curious about the ignitors, I got my replacement direct from Bluestar. It be nice to have a source to buy in bulk at low cost, I'll have to check some local retailers to see if they know. From what i've read these ignitor types burn out every couple years.

To keep this on topic, how efficient are the induction burners? How much of the heat is actually transmitted to the cooking device vs an electric or gas flame?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 15, 2011)

Audi's or knives said:


> That is one reason on the simmer (width of flame contact), if I could redo the purchase I would omit the simmer for a 15k and stick another Nova burner on there. I mainly use that burner with asparagus steamers and stuff I'm not worried about burning.
> 
> Just curious about the ignitors, I got my replacement direct from Bluestar. It be nice to have a source to buy in bulk at low cost, I'll have to check some local retailers to see if they know. From what i've read these ignitor types burn out every couple years.
> 
> To keep this on topic, how efficient are the induction burners? How much of the heat is actually transmitted to the cooking device vs an electric or gas flame?


 
Induction works directly on the cooking vessel, not by conduction like a standard electric range, so there is no "transmission" of heat. The induction cooktop will get hot because of the transfer of heat from the cooking vessel, but this is just a side effect.

As far as energy efficiency is concerned, I've read "Gas around 40, electric around 70, induction 84".


----------



## RobinW (Apr 17, 2011)

I have one in the house in Sweden. Love it. When you have kids it's a real benefit to not have hot areas after you remove the pot.
Mine is a Gaggenau and it does make a whining sound when running at max, but i do not know if all do that.
It seems a lot more kind onthe cooking vessels compared to the gas we have here.


----------



## joec (Apr 18, 2011)

We have the Kenmore sold by Sears that is made for them by Electrolux. We love the thing but also have a couple of Circulon Infinite Induction portables that I tried first. I compared all 3 that was available at the time and started to buy the GE then changed my mind when I saw the additional features on the Kenmore. I needed a free standing system instead of the counter top so my list at the time was very limited. I've never been sorry as it beats both the gas and electric ranges I've had through the years with a lot more temperature control on it.

I still have and use the Circulon also especially when traveling as well as two extra burners when needed during holidays.


----------

